# I need to freeze a turkey



## azcharlie (Nov 16, 2010)

My son is going to butcher two turkeys this weekend. One is tom about 22-27 lb. the other is a hen about 13-16 lb. I will be smoking the hen for Thanksgiving.

My son wants to freeze the tom. He would like to Vacuum-pack it so it won't freezer burn. We just have one problem we can't find a vacuum bag large enough for the bird.

I guess what I am looking for is.  Do any of you guys have any Ideas or suggestions on alternative ways to keep the bird from getting freezer burned?


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 16, 2010)

Got a local mom & pop meat shop/butcher? You might be able to have them vacuum pack it for you.


----------

